# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Απογυμνωτής καλωδίων αυτορυθιζόμενος FACOM και KNIPEX. Πωλούνται.

## sotron1

Απογυμνωτής καλωδίων αυτορυθμιζόμενος FACOM και KNIPEX. Πωλούνται.

Σε άριστη κατάσταση, σαν καινούριοι.

Τιμή 30 ευρώ έκαστος.

Τιμή στο εμπόριο περίπου 100 ευρώ ο Facom και 80 ευρώ ο Knipex.

Δεν στέλνονται.

Τηλ : 6955089364


DSC_6395.jpgDSC_6396.jpgDSC_6393.jpgDSC_6394.jpg

----------

